

Learn faster. Learn more. Be awesome. - ryaf
http://flowstateengaged.com/

======
loup-vaillant
I think I'll let others do the epidemiological study on the long terms effects
of this for me. In the mean time, I'll stick with good sleep, good food, and
good exercise.

Don't get me wrong. I would _love_ this to work flawlessly. I'm just afraid it
may not.

------
rauljara
So from what I could read (it's kind of hard to get to the original studies
from their main site) the "multiple clinical studies" means 3 studies. One,
involving navigating a computer generated city, had six participants. Which is
pretty preliminary.

There were two other studies that did have a fair number of participants (one
was darpa funded, the other us army), but both those studies had to do with
being able to pick out and assess threats quickly. There is a strong
visual/spatial component to all of the studies. Which seems a good deal more
specific than the generalized learning the site seems to be pushing.

Further studies may find that there is something to this beyond the spatial
realm, but I'd say the site is pretty misleadingly overselling the data.

------
kylecordes
I cannot fathom shopping for an electrical device to hook up to my brain,
primarily on the basis of price.

------
colinwinter
I like how they link to the gizmodo article to reference the benefits, when in
fact the article says its stupid to DIY.

------
Nogwater
The DIY stuff that I've read recommended a max of only one or two 20 minute
sessions per week. Even if it increased what you could learn by 2.5x, that
only buys you at most 1 hour (effective) per week. I don't see how that's
worth the risk for the stated goal. If you just want to mess with your brain,
then you might do it even if it didn't help you learn. That said, it does seem
like it would be fun to play with if it was known to be safe.

------
ttt_
This kind of stuff always reminds me of the movie gataca and how maybe soon
our society might transform into a sort of castesized version of itself where
only those who can afford it will be able to function comparably to their
peers (more so than the current financial inequalities we face today).

------
kaybe
So. Has anyone of us actually tried this?

Additionally, the site could look a lot more trustworthy.

~~~
ryaf
No, but it certainly looks interesting. According to the collective
intelligence that is the internets current tDCS products cost upwards of $600,
so this might be an interesting alternative.

------
instakill
This is reminiscent of the time-machine that Kip orders off the internet in
Napoleon Dynamite. Pass.

------
snitko
I'm not sure, but I believe sale of this kind of thing must be regulated by
authorities. I mean, plug electrodes to your head? Sure, looks legit.

------
vlokshin
Wow. There's not even an attempt to hide the blatant "borrowing" of
pinterest's under-header call to action. Hey, it works for the site though.

~~~
mourique
yeah, thats what i thought. This is not looking trustworthy at all. It could
be a nice idea to use something like this. After all, we are stimulating
ourselves in every possible way. Be it drugs or other techniques. But i think
this website should spend a whole lot of time expaining why this is so awesome
and useful and not scary. Darpa using it does not make me feel comfortable at
all.

~~~
moystard
To be honest, I thought it was a fake reading their website and I was already
laughing at the idea of reading the comments. Apparently it is not, I don't
know what to think.

------
5tacos
when will society start building things that aren't revisions of existing
products. tDCS was created and used back in 80's as proven by these two
scientists.
[http://www.news.com.au/technology/gallery-e6frflwi-122587842...](http://www.news.com.au/technology/gallery-e6frflwi-1225878429415?page=4)

------
jkolya
The articles they link to that talks about their product all say to not try
it. I think that's probably good advice.

